# Hello from Syracuse, NY



## SyracuseJundokan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi everyone...

I practice goju-ryu karate in Syracuse, NY.  Nice to be here...


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... nice to have you!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 8, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2008)

SyracuseJundokan said:


> I practice goju-ryu karate in Syracuse, NY.  Nice to be here...



Welcome! When I was a student at S.U. in the 80s I studied Goju under the late Vinson Grace.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 8, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT! I'm up in Watertown. Where is your Goju school?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

SYRACUSE!! Go Orange

Well that is just a hop, skip and a jump plus a stagger, stagger, and crawl crawl, roll, stagger, stagger and a 3 hour car drive from me :uhyeah:

Well were in the same state anyway

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## grydth (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome! There are a number of quality goju-ryu dojos in and around Syracuse. Which one do you study at?


----------



## stickarts (Feb 9, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## LocknBlock (Feb 9, 2008)

*WELCOME ! *


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------

